# Iams or Authority?



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

I am trying to decide with food to feed my punky pug.
So put in your vote: Iams or Authority?

I've had experienced great works with Iams on my sensitive stomach golden. But I still want to explore another dog food brand.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I would vote Authority over Iams any day. Are those the only choices, though? Neither one is great, IMO.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Maybe this site can help you choose: http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/dry/

Both of those foods are rated as 3 star foods, with 1 being the worst and 5 stars being the best so they're average. I prefer to feed 4 or 5 star foods. Personally, I avoid foods that you can get at walmart or the grocery store. They're mostly just corn and other grains that are common dog allergens. What little meat is in them is also usually just slaughterhouse waste. I think it is better to spend a little more on good quality food now rather than spend more on vet bills later.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I agree Authority is better than Iams, but you could do better still. Do you have a Tractor Supply in your area? They have a lot of great foods for more reasonable prices than you'll find at the pet store. Definitely check out the website Fuzzy Pants linked. It's a really good resource for comparing foods.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys n gals.
You are allowed to post what food you'd perfer me to try out.


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Taste of the wild is the best you will get for your money.

If tu only have petsmart, blue buffalo or wellness.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

katielou said:


> Taste of the wild is the best you will get for your money.


I agree. It's available at Tractor Supply and I pay $25 for 15 pounds of it, which is a real bargain considering it's grain free, and made with alternative protein sources like duck and venison. My dog is doing just wonderful on it-- shiny coat and good BMs.

If you can't afford that, you can try the Tractor Supply house brand called 4Health, which has more fillers in it, but is still quite a good food...I don't know exactly how much it costs but it's comparable to grocery store brands, I believe.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

The closet tractor supply is about an hour away


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> The closet tractor supply is about an hour away


Well, the chain pet stores carry a lot of good stuff...If I were you I would head over to your local pet store and write down all the brands they carry in your price range, then look 'em up on the dogfoodadvisor website. I know off the top of my head that Natural Balance, Wellness, Blue Buffalo, Merrick and Whole Earth Farms are all good brands carried at PetSmart/Petco.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

You could print off a list of the 4 & 5 star foods and take them to the nearest pet supply store to see which ones they offer. I've also seen a few good quality foods at feed stores and from time to time hardware stores of all places. There is also the option to order online.


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I like Canidae PURE. Taste of the Wild is also a good one. Every dog food has a website and on the website they always have a store locator. So I would go about it that way.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

PunkyPug said:


> So put in your vote: Iams or Authority?


They are both crap.

I definitely agree with TOTW for the best bang for your buck! Our Pug/x did decently well on it!

You say that TC is an hour away...But what stores do you have access to? (chain stores, feed stores etc....) Where do you get Colty's feed etc?


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

I get Colty's feed from Ovideo Feed, mainly because it is about 2 mins from where I board him....I work at PetsMart so I am purchasing what they have for my discount. I'm really set on Blue Buffalo Basics. Now I just need to decide on what flavor.


----------



## Indigo (Mar 31, 2011)

Why does blue buffalo put "caramel" in the food? Seems unnecessary... and weird.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Indigo said:


> Why does blue buffalo put "caramel" in the food? Seems unnecessary... and weird.


they put caramel in the food?


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Indigo said:


> Why does blue buffalo put "caramel" in the food? Seems unnecessary... and weird.


I've never understood that one!! Granted I don't understand why they put a LOT of things in food that is suppose to be for a carnivore!!



PunkyPug said:


> they put caramel in the food?


One of the #1 things I would suggest is reading ingredient list in the different foods...it will help you be able to understand what ACUTAL good food is!:wink:


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> I get Colty's feed from Ovideo Feed, mainly because it is about 2 mins from where I board him....I work at PetsMart so I am purchasing what they have for my discount. I'm really set on Blue Buffalo Basics. Now I just need to decide on what flavor.


Blue is a good one. It did wonders for Porter. From about 9 to 14 months old he went from 93 pounds to 87 and stopped growing (and was itchy), so we put him on Blue. In the first month he gained 8.5 pounds on 2 cups less food, he looked better, and seemed all around more healthy. Its on of the kibbles that has worked out great for him.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

So I found out Emma is on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Chicken Formula. 
I found the website and it claims that the food contains "fresh chicken".


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

That's a pretty good food. Any reason you wouldn't want to keep her on it?


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> That's a pretty good food. Any reason you wouldn't want to keep her on it?


because i do not want to go to a special store to get it.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

What stores are you willing/able to shop at?


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> What stores are you willing/able to shop at?


Id perfer to shop where I work. PetsMart.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

At Petsmart, the best are Blue and Innova. Does Petsmart have Wellness? If so, that's pretty good, too. Authority is OK but not terrific. Iams is junk. . .might as well feed Dog Chow.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

I would suggest the following after doing some research on PS.com

Wellness Complete 5 mix, lamb: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4314678&lmdn=Brand,
Innova Adult Dog Food – Red Meat: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11066246&lmdn=Brand
Natural ULTRAMIX® Lamb & Rice: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11051907&lmdn=Brand
By Nature Natural Salmon, Fish & Yogurt: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3540038&lmdn=Brand#prodTab1
or 
By Nature Duck & Sweet Peas Dog Food: http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4237579&lmdn=Brand


Those are the only ones from PetSmart that I would buy, although I dont feed mine kibble these are too bad compared to the others!.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh, yeah, I forgot that Petsmart started carrying By Nature. That's a good choice, too. I don't think I've ever seen Ultramix at my local Petsmart, but if it's on their website some must have it. 

I don't agree that all dogs should avoid chicken-based foods. . .only if they're allergic/sensitive to it. They could just as well be allergic/sensitive to salmon or lamb.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Willowy said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot that Petsmart started carrying By Nature. That's a good choice, too. I don't think I've ever seen Ultramix at my local Petsmart, but if it's on their website some must have it.
> 
> *I don't agree that all dogs should avoid chicken-based foods. . .only if they're allergic/sensitive to it. They could just as well be allergic/sensitive to salmon or lamb.*


I agree....however I was going with what I've learned from the OP's other thread about her skin/itchin problems


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Willowy said:


> Oh, yeah, I forgot that Petsmart started carrying By Nature. That's a good choice, too. I don't think I've ever seen Ultramix at my local Petsmart, but if it's on their website some must have it.


I haven't seen By Nature at mine. If I did I would of considered it. However, I'll take a closer look at my selection.


----------



## osdbmom (Feb 15, 2011)

we have used Authority for our pups.....IAMS they will NOT eat, Purina of any kind makes their poop awful and frequent and Science diet they actually eat around in the dish if I mix it with other foods My dogs are growing well, healthy, and have lovely coats. I think they are doing fine on this brand. My dogs like the chicken flavor. 
I realize there are better foods, but right now our budget is really tight and Authority is the best for this amount of money that I can find.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Is there a reason you're considering Blue Basics instead of the better Wilderness variety. The Basics formulas are for dogs with allergies that need limited ingredients. I'd look into Blue Wilderness, Blue Longevity or Life Protection, Wellness, Innova, By Nature, Castor & Pollux or Avoderm. Those are all 4 or 5 star foods sold at the Petsmart where I live so you might see if the one where you work carries them. Right now I feed my puppy the Blue Buffalo small breed puppy chicken formula. Next I'll try the Blue puppy lamb formula then give the Blue Wilderness puppy chicken formula a try. I usually mix in a spoonful of canned with her meal and I vary the brands of canned each month. Right now she gets a spoonful of TOTW canned and I just go through the different flavors before switching brands of canned food again. I do the rotation/topping diet. So next year I might feed her Canidae Pure dry food mixed with different canned food.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Is there a reason you're considering Blue Basics instead of the better Wilderness variety. The Basics formulas are for dogs with allergies that need limited ingredients. I'd look into Blue Wilderness, Blue Longevity or Life Protection, Wellness, Innova, By Nature, Castor & Pollux or Avoderm. Those are all 4 or 5 star foods sold at the Petsmart where I live so you might see if the one where you work carries them. Right now I feed my puppy the Blue Buffalo small breed puppy chicken formula. Next I'll try the Blue puppy lamb formula then give the Blue Wilderness puppy chicken formula a try. I usually mix in a spoonful of canned with her meal and I vary the brands of canned each month. Right now she gets a spoonful of TOTW canned and I just go through the different flavors before switching brands of canned food again. I do the rotation/topping diet. So next year I might feed her Canidae Pure dry food mixed with different canned food.


Emma is having skin/itching problems. I have another thread posted about her itching. And we seem to be pointing towards her food.


----------



## BeyondBlessed (Jan 25, 2011)

I've fed the canned Authority before. I think this may be the food I was looking at where the canned version was rated higher than the kibble.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> Emma is having skin/itching problems. I have another thread posted about her itching. And we seem to be pointing towards her food.


Ok. What food/flavor did you have her on before? Sometimes food can cause skin/itching problems but sometimes it can just be the weather. Dogs can be affected by changes in weather the same as people. I first had my puppy on Wellness and she had the worst dandruff problem. I thought it was the food and switched to Blue but she still had terrible dandruff. So I took her to a groomer for an exfoliating bath and that didn't help. Vita Gravy skin and coat formula added to her food didn't help. Now that summer is here her coat has cleared up. And then I remembered I also had the worst dandruff at the same time she did. So I think it was just the cold, dry winter weather and the heat being on all the time that was causing both of our dry skin problems. Now that it is warm and humid we haven't been having a problem. But if it is something in the food she's been fed then Blue Basics is still a 4 star food.


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

If you want cheap and decent and you work at PetSmart, their new Simply Nourish stuff isn't too bad. A LOT better than Iams and Authority, but still not quite as nice as some of the other stuff out there. Barsky wasn't doing well on the rich grain free diets, but so far he's doing well on that. Out of the foods they stock, Wellness is my favorite. Nutro also has a decently priced grain free formula that they have there.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Ok. What food/flavor did you have her on before? Sometimes food can cause skin/itching problems but sometimes it can just be the weather. Dogs can be affected by changes in weather the same as people. I first had my puppy on Wellness and she had the worst dandruff problem. I thought it was the food and switched to Blue but she still had terrible dandruff. So I took her to a groomer for an exfoliating bath and that didn't help. Vita Gravy skin and coat formula added to her food didn't help. Now that summer is here her coat has cleared up. And then I remembered I also had the worst dandruff at the same time she did. So I think it was just the cold, dry winter weather and the heat being on all the time that was causing both of our dry skin problems. Now that it is warm and humid we haven't been having a problem. But if it is something in the food she's been fed then Blue Basics is still a 4 star food.


She is currently on Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Chicken formula. 
I have noted that she is most itchy after she eats and chews on her chewies (which are chicken flavored)
I'm wanting to put her on a Salmon formula



eeloheel said:


> If you want cheap and decent and you work at PetSmart, their new Simply Nourish stuff isn't too bad. A LOT better than Iams and Authority, but still not quite as nice as some of the other stuff out there. Barsky wasn't doing well on the rich grain free diets, but so far he's doing well on that. Out of the foods they stock, Wellness is my favorite. Nutro also has a decently priced grain free formula that they have there.



Right now it is probly going to be a lot of trail and error with her foods. My bonus is right now being spent on stuff she needs and her food. My 75 gallon fish tank is going to be put on hold for her. Before I found her I planned on spending my bonus to finish decorating the fish tank and getting the fish. BUT I've been wanting a dog for the longest time and I'd rather spend it on her than a fish tank right now.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

BeyondBlessed said:


> I've fed the canned Authority before. I think this may be the food I was looking at where the canned version was rated higher than the kibble.


I think all canned foods are rated higher than their dry counterparts. Just because of being less processed overall and not needing grain/starch to hold it together (like kibble).

If she's itchy and food is suspected, I'd probably try a fish-based food next. Lamb is lower in fat and my dogs have always gotten dry coats from lamb-based foods. Fish has higher omega-3 levels.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to mention that if you go to Blue Buffalo's website and compare your brand to theirs you can get a $5 off coupon. I went to my local Petsmart when Blue was on sale and used my coupon and got a great deal.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuzzy Pants said:


> Oh, I forgot to mention that if you go to Blue Buffalo's website and compare your brand to theirs you can get a $5 off coupon. I went to my local Petsmart when Blue was on sale and used my coupon and got a great deal.


Just finished the comparision


----------



## TorachiKatashi (Sep 29, 2010)

The only food PetSmart sells that I would consider (and did, since I was basically in the exact same situation a week ago where PetSmart was my only choice and I had to switch to something they sold) is Blue Wilderness. Some of the others aren't _horrible_... But you could do a lot better. Blue Wilderness is the only one I saw that was actually grain free. I would only feed one of the others if something happened and I couldn't feed Wilderness anymore.

On a related note, be wary of Innova (or any Natura product, really.) Natura was bought by Protor & Gamble early last year, and we all know what that means. Kinda like if your local health food store was bought by McDonald's. The only little store that carried any Innova products here (prior to the PetSmart being built) dropped them all immediately. I don't blame them.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

TorachiKatashi said:


> The only food PetSmart sells that I would consider (and did, since I was basically in the exact same situation a week ago where PetSmart was my only choice and I had to switch to something they sold) is Blue Wilderness. Some of the others aren't _horrible_... But you could do a lot better. Blue Wilderness is the only one I saw that was actually grain free. I would only feed one of the others if something happened and I couldn't feed Wilderness anymore.
> 
> On a related note, be wary of Innova (or any Natura product, really.) Natura was bought by Protor & Gamble early last year, and we all know what that means. Kinda like if your local health food store was bought by McDonald's. The only little store that carried any Innova products here (prior to the PetSmart being built) dropped them all immediately. I don't blame them.


I just saw on Blue Buffalo's site that their promise says states "no chicken or poultry by product or meals" BUT their Wilderness has Chicken Meal?


----------



## eeloheel (Dec 28, 2010)

Chicken meal is a GOOD thing if I remember correctly. Meal just means it was measured AFTER being cooked, which means that if chicken meal is listed high on the ingredients it probably contains a lot more chicken then it would if it just contained 'chicken.' 

Please correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> I just saw on Blue Buffalo's site that their promise says states "no chicken or poultry by product or meals" BUT their Wilderness has Chicken Meal?


They mean that there's not chicken _by product_ meals, which are inferior to chicken meals.



eeloheel said:


> Chicken meal is a GOOD thing if I remember correctly. Meal just means it was measured AFTER being cooked, which means that if chicken meal is listed high on the ingredients it probably contains a lot more chicken then it would if it just contained 'chicken.'
> 
> Please correct me if I am mistaken.


And you're correct. 

Well, actually, I think a "meal" goes through a bit more processing than that, because I believe it's basically dehydrated...but yes, meals indicate the presence of larger amounts of meat than fresh meats because all the water gets cooked away in processing, putting it actually at a lower place on the list.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> The closet tractor supply is about an hour away


Any locally owned feed stores in your area? Some of them carry TOTW and a wide variety of the better dog foods. Also, there are some independently owned pet supplies that carry premium brands. Check around.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

So we've started her on the Blue Buffalo Basics Salmon/Potato formula. Unfortunately we ran out of what Emma was previously eating. I got it from my best friend's father and he didn't want to give us a weeks worth to help her transition to Blue  I even explained to him why I needed the weeks worth and he was still being a butt head.

Anyhow, I'm not sure if any improvement would have happened this quickly. BUT I am seeing her itch less. I saw her chew her booty only twice and it was just a quick chew. Kinda like when you get a random itchy spot on your back and you scratch it quickly.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

You can add some plain yogurt to her food to help her digestive system out since you're having to switch without transitioning.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> So we've started her on the Blue Buffalo Basics Salmon/Potato formula. Unfortunately we ran out of what Emma was previously eating. I got it from my best friend's father and he didn't want to give us a weeks worth to help her transition to Blue  I even explained to him why I needed the weeks worth and he was still being a butt head.
> 
> Anyhow, I'm not sure if any improvement would have happened this quickly. BUT I am seeing her itch less. I saw her chew her booty only twice and it was just a quick chew. Kinda like when you get a random itchy spot on your back and you scratch it quickly.


It will take maybe a few weeks to see a real change. But like I said, Porter gained 8.5 pounds in only a month when we switched.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

TStafford said:


> It will take maybe a few weeks to see a real change. But like I said, Porter gained 8.5 pounds in only a month when we switched.


I honestly think I was just super hopeful that there would be an immediate change.
Emma also was distracted by her new collar and toys. So I'm sure they helped in her not itching.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

keep in mind if you have an itchy dog and are feeding a fish food, be careful what kind of chews you give her. When you have a dog with food sensitivities and/or allergies, you need to be aware of everything that goes into their mouths. That includes all food, chews, treats and supplements


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> keep in mind if you have an itchy dog and are feeding a fish food, be careful what kind of chews you give her. When you have a dog with food sensitivities and/or allergies, you need to be aware of everything that goes into their mouths. That includes all food, chews, treats and supplements


I agree with this, Ive worked with MANY dogs with food allergies and I eliminate ALL other edible sorceress until I know what is going on! They get kibble as a treat but they get NOTHING to eat other then food until I figure out what they are allergic to! Then it will always be your job to read an know the ingredients of anything and everything that goes into her mouth!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

abi88 said:


> I agree with this, Ive worked with MANY dogs with food allergies and I eliminate ALL other edible sorceress until I know what is going on! They get kibble as a treat but they get NOTHING to eat other then food until I figure out what they are allergic to! Then it will always be your job to read an know the ingredients of anything and everything that goes into her mouth!


I changed salmon oil brands, Boone got itchy & a gunky ear. When I read the label, one of the non active ingredients was soy! (I keep him away from chicken, wheat, soy, rice, corn, flax and yeast). Same thing goes with the Bug Off Garlic we use, he can only use the granules as the chewables has yeast


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

Well the night before last night she wouldnt stop squeaking her toy. And when we removed it from her she wouldn't stop crying. So yesterday my hubby went and bought her a package of natural flavored chewies. Should she be fine with these?
Here is the exact package he bought:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4239971&lmdn=Brand


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> Well the night before last night she wouldnt stop squeaking her toy. And when we removed it from her she wouldn't stop crying. So yesterday my hubby went and bought her a package of natural flavored chewies. Should she be fine with these?
> Here is the exact package he bought:
> http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=4239971&lmdn=Brand


They're rawhide so just make sure she doesn't bite off chunks. They can expand in her stomach and cause an obstruction. For chew toys I prefer antlers, Nylabones and bully sticks. But I personally wouldn't throw away the ones you got or anything, just make sure she's supervised when playing with them. In my experience the rolled up kind is great until they chew it a while and it unrolls. Then you have a "sheet" of rawhide that is much easier to bite chunks off of and swallow.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> They're rawhide so just make sure she doesn't bite off chunks. They can expand in her stomach and cause an obstruction. For chew toys I prefer antlers, Nylabones and bully sticks. But I personally wouldn't throw away the ones you got or anything, just make sure she's supervised when playing with them. In my experience the rolled up kind is great until they chew it a while and it unrolls. Then you have a "sheet" of rawhide that is much easier to bite chunks off of and swallow.


Yeah, I saw that this morning. I'd rather her have the rolls than the actual bones. There was one night when I woke to my last dog choking on a knot she pulled off the bone.
Do you mean actual antlers? Like real deer antlers?


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

PunkyPug said:


> Yeah, I saw that this morning. I'd rather her have the rolls than the actual bones. There was one night when I woke to my last dog choking on a knot she pulled off the bone.
> Do you mean actual antlers? Like real deer antlers?


IMO, both styles are dangerous. 

Yeah, they're real deer antlers...they make them from different animals' naturally shed antlers as well. Google 'antler dog chew'. The good thing about antlers is they aren't cooked so they don't splinter. They're safe and last a long time.


----------



## PunkyPug (Jun 4, 2011)

kafkabeetle said:


> IMO, both styles are dangerous.
> 
> Yeah, they're real deer antlers...they make them from different animals' naturally shed antlers as well. Google 'antler dog chew'. The good thing about antlers is they aren't cooked so they don't splinter. They're safe and last a long time.


My father in law has a TON of them in the garage. But they are all too big for her and I doubt he'd let me give him to her 

Just googled them
I've seen them before. The feed store where I get my horse's feed sells them. I might get her one and see how she likes it.


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

I also live about an hr from my nearest TSC, when I wanted to switch from my old food to TOTW, I politely asked my local locally run feed store if they wouldn't mind carrying it, I even offered to pay a deposit but it turns out that someone else orders it so they said that it would be fine.


----------



## Fuzzy Pants (Jul 31, 2010)

PunkyPug said:


> My father in law has a TON of them in the garage. But they are all too big for her and I doubt he'd let me give him to her
> 
> Just googled them
> I've seen them before. The feed store where I get my horse's feed sells them. I might get her one and see how she likes it.


My puppy loves bully sticks and dried tripe sticks. The dried tripe does stink though.


----------

